# Review on YJ 4x4 VCUBE mech



## daniel0731ex (Dec 3, 2009)

review from MF8 (with video):

http://bbs.mf8.com.cn/viewthread.php?tid=43211&extra=page=1

so basicly is has the same click on the vcube6, you will still have to do the pi-mod to solve the misallignment issue. another major flaw is that the "slot" on the center piece is too big, which causes some serious lock-up and even pops.


the have it on popbuying now:
http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.26509


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 4, 2009)

no black?


----------



## 4Chan (Dec 4, 2009)

BOUGHT


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 4, 2009)

oh that's fast..


----------



## Parity (Dec 4, 2009)

Verdes design?


----------



## V-te (Dec 4, 2009)

Parity said:


> Verdes design?



Like Always.


----------



## mazei (Dec 4, 2009)

Must get...and mod.


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 4, 2009)

mazei said:


> Must get...and mod..*for Hyprul*


hi mazei


----------



## Faz (Dec 4, 2009)

And I just ordered for christmas yesterday... hopefully the LL 4x4 is nice


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 4, 2009)

mazei said:


> Must get...and mod.



Must...test..your cube...and..try..before..buying.


----------



## mazei (Dec 4, 2009)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > Must get...and mod..for Hyprul *to eat my shorts*
> ...



Bye Hyprul


----------



## gyc6001 (Dec 4, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > Must get...and mod.
> ...


Y...E...S...me too.


----------



## Faz (Dec 4, 2009)

Bring it to melbourne will you Mazei?


----------



## mazei (Dec 4, 2009)

Riiiight, I get a cube for myself and it becomes everybody's new cube, sigh.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Dec 4, 2009)

i dunno whether I should get it or not :O it's not black, i need black cubes, i'm racist yea, whatever. I need black cubes. srsly.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 4, 2009)

mazei said:


> Riiiight, I get a cube for myself and it becomes everybody's new cube, sigh.



You should rent it. You could probably make triple what you paid for it 



rachmaninovian said:


> i dunno whether I should get it or not :O it's not black, i need black cubes, i'm racist yea, whatever. I need black cubes. srsly.



I am facing the same dilemma, although I am thinking that it is only $10 and it would be good practice for modding the black one whenever I get it


----------



## mazei (Dec 5, 2009)

DavidWoner said:


> mazei said:
> 
> 
> > Riiiight, I get a cube for myself and it becomes everybody's new cube, sigh.
> ...



Thx for the idea!


----------

